# I'm A Nerd With A Weapon



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a couple of shots with a new shooter from Philip (lbspd). Just came today and boy am I stoked!





Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic slingshot on beautiful hands







good shooting Capt.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic shooting!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks y'all. It's the gear, not me... A good catty just needs someone to pull her bands and let 'er rip. They usually do the rest for us.

I've heard only tales of accuracy about your shooters, Jim. I'll have one in due time.
Gotta get back into the groove of guiding again. Makin' that cheddar!
Then, after a good tithe, I'll get myself some more slingshots.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

great shooting mate !
and lovely catty !


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful slingshot capn, and a beautiful slingshot too. I hope he does make more for sale. But there is more to it than the gear. The slingshot is just the tool in the hand of the master using it, and you are becoming a master of the tool. A spoon at 20 yards. Well done Joe.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great post, great video, great shooting, and GREAT slingshot!
. . . Just *Great*!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Revenge of the Nerds. Getting even with the spoons.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Great looking sling and some really nice shooting


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

****. Thats some good shootin cap'n!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, guys. I still think the shooters play an integral part. I can't easily skip a lure under a dock with a cheap rod. I need a quality blank to make it happen consistently.
Same holds true for the slingers. IMHO.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

... NERD ! ! !










.
i just couldnt refuse


----------

